# White screen when killing X (vesa driver)



## time1 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi all. I get the white screen when killing X session. Here is log file:


```
X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Current version of pixman: 0.32.4
	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
	to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Fri Jan 31 23:05:14 2014
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
(==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
(==) Automatically adding devices
(==) Automatically enabling devices
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(WW) The directory "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.
	Entry deleted from font path.
(**) FontPath set to:
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/,
	/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF
(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
(WW) Disabling Mouse0
(WW) Disabling Keyboard0
(II) Loader magic: 0x7c05e0
(II) Module ABI versions:
	X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
	X.Org Video Driver: 6.0
	X.Org XInput driver : 7.0
	X.Org Server Extension : 2.0
(--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 2.0)
(--) using VT number 9

(--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0166:1025:0647 Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller rev 9, Mem @ 0xc0000000/4194304, 0xb0000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00002000/64, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) "dri2" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
(II) LoadModule: "dbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdbe.so
(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER
(II) LoadModule: "dri"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI
(II) LoadModule: "dri2"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri2.so
(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension DRI2
(II) LoadModule: "extmod"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libextmod.so
(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension
(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA
(II) Loading extension DPMS
(II) Loading extension XVideo
(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation
(II) Loading extension X-Resource
(II) LoadModule: "record"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/librecord.so
(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.13.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
	ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0
(II) Loading extension RECORD
(II) LoadModule: "glx"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
	compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0
	Module class: X.Org Server Extension
(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  331.20  Wed Oct 30 17:20:17 PDT 2013
(II) Loading extension GLX
(II) LoadModule: "vesa"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/vesa_drv.so
(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 2.3.3
	Module class: X.Org Video Driver
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa
(II) Primary Device is: PCI 00@00:02:0
(WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
(II) Loading sub module "vbe"
(II) LoadModule: "vbe"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 6.0
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Removed Write-combining range (0xc0000,0x40000)
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131008 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Controller
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32
(==) VESA(0): RGB weight 888
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)
(II) Loading sub module "ddc"
(II) LoadModule: "ddc"
(II) Module "ddc" already built-in
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC supported
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC Level 2
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC transfer in appr. 1 sec.
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE DDC read successfully
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer: AUO  Model: 22ec  Serial#: 0
(II) VESA(0): Year: 2011  Week: 0
(II) VESA(0): EDID Version: 1.4
(II) VESA(0): Digital Display Input
(II) VESA(0): 6 bits per channel
(II) VESA(0): Digital interface is undefined
(II) VESA(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 34  vert.: 19
(II) VESA(0): Gamma: 2.20
(II) VESA(0): No DPMS capabilities specified
(II) VESA(0): Supported color encodings: RGB 4:4:4 
(II) VESA(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode
(II) VESA(0): Preferred mode is native pixel format and refresh rate
(II) VESA(0): redX: 0.580 redY: 0.335   greenX: 0.330 greenY: 0.565
(II) VESA(0): blueX: 0.155 blueY: 0.140   whiteX: 0.313 whiteY: 0.329
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 73.3 MHz   Image Size:  344 x 193 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1366  h_sync: 1382  h_sync_end 1398 h_blank_end 1550 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 768  v_sync: 771  v_sync_end 785 v_blanking: 788 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f
(II) VESA(0):  AUO
(II) VESA(0):  B156XTN02.2
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0): 	00ffffffffffff0006afec2200000000
(II) VESA(0): 	001501049022137802bbf59455549027
(II) VESA(0): 	23505400000001010101010101010101
(II) VESA(0): 	010101010101a21c56b8500014301010
(II) VESA(0): 	3e0058c1100000180000000f00000000
(II) VESA(0): 	00000000000000000020000000fe0041
(II) VESA(0): 	554f0a202020202020202020000000fe
(II) VESA(0): 	004231353658544e30322e32200a0072
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "AUO", prod id 8940
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1366x768"x0.0   73.30  1366 1382 1398 1550  768 771 785 788 -hsync -vsync (47.3 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Searching for matching VESA mode(s):
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 160 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 161 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 162 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 163 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 164 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 165 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 166 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 167 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 168 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 169 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16a (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16b (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16c (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16d (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16e (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 16f (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 170 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 171 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 13c (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 14d (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 15c (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 13a (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 14b (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 15a (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 107 (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 11a (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 11b (0x0)
	ModeAttributes: 0x0
	WinAAttributes: 0x0
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 0
	WinSize: 0
	WinASegment: 0x0
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0x0
	BytesPerScanline: 0
	XResolution: 0
	YResolution: 0
	XCharSize: 0
	YCharSize: 0
	NumberOfPlanes: 0
	BitsPerPixel: 0
	NumberOfBanks: 0
	MemoryModel: 0
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 0
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0x0
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 0
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 0
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 0
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 105 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 1024
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 169
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1024
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 169
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 169
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 117 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 2048
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 84
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2048
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 84
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 84
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
*Mode: 118 (1024x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 4096
	XResolution: 1024
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 41
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 4096
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 41
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
*Mode: 112 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 2560
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 106
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2560
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 106
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 106
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 114 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 1600
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 135
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1600
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 135
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 135
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
*Mode: 115 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 3200
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 67
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 3200
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 67
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 67
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 101 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 640
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 152
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 640
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 152
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 152
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 103 (800x600)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 832
	XResolution: 800
	YResolution: 600
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 254
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 832
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 254
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 254
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 111 (640x480)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 1280
	XResolution: 640
	YResolution: 480
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 203
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1280
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 203
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 203
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 17d (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 1408
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 8
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 4
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 119
	RedMaskSize: 0
	RedFieldPosition: 0
	GreenMaskSize: 0
	GreenFieldPosition: 0
	BlueMaskSize: 0
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 1408
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 119
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 119
	LinRedMaskSize: 0
	LinRedFieldPosition: 0
	LinGreenMaskSize: 0
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 0
	LinBlueMaskSize: 0
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
Mode: 17e (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 2752
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 16
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 61
	RedMaskSize: 5
	RedFieldPosition: 11
	GreenMaskSize: 6
	GreenFieldPosition: 5
	BlueMaskSize: 5
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 0
	RsvdFieldPosition: 0
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 2752
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 61
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 61
	LinRedMaskSize: 5
	LinRedFieldPosition: 11
	LinGreenMaskSize: 6
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 5
	LinBlueMaskSize: 5
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 0
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 0
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
*Mode: 17f (1366x768)
	ModeAttributes: 0x9b
	WinAAttributes: 0x7
	WinBAttributes: 0x0
	WinGranularity: 64
	WinSize: 64
	WinASegment: 0xa000
	WinBSegment: 0x0
	WinFuncPtr: 0xc0008e75
	BytesPerScanline: 5504
	XResolution: 1366
	YResolution: 768
	XCharSize: 8
	YCharSize: 16
	NumberOfPlanes: 1
	BitsPerPixel: 32
	NumberOfBanks: 1
	MemoryModel: 6
	BankSize: 0
	NumberOfImages: 30
	RedMaskSize: 8
	RedFieldPosition: 16
	GreenMaskSize: 8
	GreenFieldPosition: 8
	BlueMaskSize: 8
	BlueFieldPosition: 0
	RsvdMaskSize: 8
	RsvdFieldPosition: 24
	DirectColorModeInfo: 0
	PhysBasePtr: 0xb0000000
	LinBytesPerScanLine: 5504
	BnkNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinNumberOfImagePages: 30
	LinRedMaskSize: 8
	LinRedFieldPosition: 16
	LinGreenMaskSize: 8
	LinGreenFieldPosition: 8
	LinBlueMaskSize: 8
	LinBlueFieldPosition: 0
	LinRsvdMaskSize: 8
	LinRsvdFieldPosition: 24
	MaxPixelClock: 230000000

(II) VESA(0): Total Memory: 2047 64KB banks (131008kB)
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using hsync value of 47.29 kHz
(II) VESA(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh value of 60.01 Hz
(WW) VESA(0): Unable to estimate virtual size
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "800x600" (no mode of this name)
(II) VESA(0): Not using built-in mode "640x480" (no mode of this name)
(--) VESA(0): Virtual size is 1368x768 (pitch 1368)
(**) VESA(0): *Built-in mode "1366x768"
(**) VESA(0): Display dimensions: (340, 190) mm
(**) VESA(0): DPI set to (102, 102)
(**) VESA(0): Using "Shadow Framebuffer"
(II) Loading sub module "shadow"
(II) LoadModule: "shadow"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libshadow.so
(II) Module shadow: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.1.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(II) Loading sub module "fb"
(II) LoadModule: "fb"
(II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libfb.so
(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
	compiled for 1.7.7, module version = 1.0.0
	ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp
(II) Loading sub module "int10"
(II) LoadModule: "int10"
(II) Reloading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
(II) VESA(0): initializing int10
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0xa0000,0x20000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): VESA BIOS detected
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 131008 kB
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Controller
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: Hardware Version 0.0
(II) VESA(0): virtual address = 0x808200000,
	physical address = 0xb0000000, size = 134152192
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(II) VESA(0): Setting up VESA Mode 0x17F (1366x768)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Default visual is TrueColor
(==) VESA(0): Backing store disabled
(==) VESA(0): DPMS enabled
(==) RandR enabled
(II) Initializing built-in extension Generic Event Extension
(II) Initializing built-in extension SHAPE
(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM
(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension
(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST
(II) Initializing built-in extension BIG-REQUESTS
(II) Initializing built-in extension SYNC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD
(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-MISC
(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA
(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES
(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER
(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR
(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE
(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE
(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
(==) VESA(0): Write-combining range (0x0,0x1000) was already clear
```

The nvidia 710M (using optimus technology) is turned off in the bios. The OS 9.2-RELEASE amd64.


----------



## time1 (Jan 31, 2014)

xorg.conf


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
	Option	       "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
	ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/x11/fonts/TrueType/
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
#	FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
	Load  "dbe"
	Load  "dri"
	Load  "dri2"
	Load  "extmod"
	Load  "record"
	Load  "glx"
	Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option      "xkbLayout" "us,ru"
	Option	    "xkbOptions" "grp:alt_shift_toogle"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Mouse0"
	Driver      "mouse"
	Option	    "Protocol" "auto"
	Option	    "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
	Option	    "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
	Identifier   "Monitor0"
	VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
	ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"           	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"     	# [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen" 	# [<bool>]
	Identifier  "Card0"
	Driver      "vesa"
	VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
	BoardName   "3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller"
	BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	DefaultDepth 24

	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```

Say please how to solve the problem?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 31, 2014)

Why are you using vesa?  xorg.conf seems to have been generated for the intel driver.

But anyway, the answer is KMS: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics.


----------



## time1 (Jan 31, 2014)

The processor is i5-3210M. So, i'll do "Installing KMS Ports" and than i should type the Driver intel in xorg.conf, right?


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Yes, but also read the part at the end of that section about vt(9).  That code is not yet in FreeBSD 10, so the console still won't work after X has been loaded.  But that code is supposed to be MFCed soon.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

The port graphics/dri does not want to update (error code 1)


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

The full output can be captured with script(1).  We need to see more than the final error.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

I know...


```
===>  Building for dri-9.1.7_3,2
Making all in src
gmake[1]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src'
Making all in mapi/glapi/gen
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake  all-am
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake[3]: Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi/gen'
Making all in mapi/glapi
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/mapi/glapi'
Making all in gtest
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/gtest'
gmake[2]: Nothing to be done for `all'.
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/gtest'
Making all in glsl
gmake[2]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake  all-recursive
gmake[3]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
Making all in builtin_compiler
gmake[4]: Entering directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/builtin_compiler'
  CXX      glsl_lexer.lo
  CXX      glsl_parser.lo
  CXX      ast_expr.lo
  CXX      ast_function.lo
  CXX      ast_to_hir.lo
  CXX      ast_type.lo
  CXX      builtin_variables.lo
  CXX      glsl_parser_extras.lo
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
clang++clang++: : warning: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'

clang++: warning: argument unused during compilation: '-fno-builtin-memcmp'
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.cpp:29:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
[0;1;32m                              ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_to_hir.cpp:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
[0;1;32m                              ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/builtin_variables.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_function.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from glsl_parser.yy:29:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_type.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.cpp:29:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:49:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_to_hir.cpp:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:49:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_expr.cpp:24:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0mIn file included from glsl_lexer.ll:27:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast.h:30:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.h:35:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_symbol_table.h:34:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/ir.h:33:
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/glsl_types.h:31:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/mtypes.h:3420:4: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name
      'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
   GLDEBUGPROCARB Callback;
[0;1;32m   ^
[0m1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [ast_type.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
In file included from ../../../src/glsl/builtin_variables.cpp:27:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
[0;1;32m                              ^
[0m1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [ast_expr.lo] Error 1
In file included from glsl_parser.yy:32:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/context.h:52:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
[0;1;32m                              ^
[0mIn file included from ../../../src/glsl/ast_function.cpp:28:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/core.h:46:
In file included from ../../../src/mesa/main/imports.h:41:
[1m../../../src/mesa/main/errors.h:84:31: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1munknown type name 'GLDEBUGPROCARB'[0m
_mesa_DebugMessageCallbackARB(GLDEBUGPROCARB callback,
[0;1;32m                              ^
[0m2 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [builtin_variables.lo] Error 1
2 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [ast_function.lo] Error 1
[1m../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.cpp:309:26: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1muse of undeclared
      identifier 'GL_DEBUG_TYPE_ERROR_ARB'[0m
   bool error = (type == GL_DEBUG_TYPE_ERROR_ARB);
[0;1;32m                         ^
[0m2 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [ast_to_hir.lo] Error 1
[1m../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.cpp:337:18: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1muse of undeclared
      identifier 'GL_DEBUG_TYPE_ERROR_ARB'[0m
   GLenum type = GL_DEBUG_TYPE_ERROR_ARB;
[0;1;32m                 ^
[0m2 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [glsl_parser.lo] Error 1
[1m../../../src/glsl/glsl_parser_extras.cpp:352:18: [0m[0;1;31merror: [0m[1muse of undeclared
      identifier 'GL_DEBUG_TYPE_OTHER_ARB'[0m
   GLenum type = GL_DEBUG_TYPE_OTHER_ARB;
[0;1;32m                 ^
[0m1 error generated.
gmake[4]: *** [glsl_lexer.lo] Error 1
5 errors generated.
gmake[4]: *** [glsl_parser_extras.lo] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl/builtin_compiler'
gmake[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[2]: *** [all] Error 2
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src/glsl'
gmake[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/Mesa-9.1.7/src'
gmake: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/graphics/dri.
root@tester:/usr/ports/graphics/dri # exit
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Ah, you're running the old version.  /usr/ports/UPDATING, entry 20131216, which says to `pkg delete -f libGL dri` first.  Don't forget to `make clean` in this port before trying to build it again.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Now I have new problem: in console mouse working but when loading X ceases...

The part from the log:


```
[   211.777] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[   211.777] (WW) Hotplugging is on, devices using drivers 'kbd', 'mouse' or 'vmmouse' will be disabled.
[   211.777] (WW) Disabling Mouse0
[   211.777] (WW) Disabling Keyboard0
[   213.088] 
[   213.089] 
Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/sysmouse.
Please check your config if the mouse is still not
operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect
the protocol.
```


----------



## wblock@ (Feb 1, 2014)

Other than the mouse, does X start?  If so, please start a new thread.


----------



## time1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Ok... The X starts good and working better (as you said there is no console switching but there is no white screen too). Thanks man.


----------

